# UPS for low power devices(ADSL router, modem etc)



## digit01 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Hello Digitians,*

This is my first post and I'm glad and delighted to be part of this forum. I'll be an active and contributing member of it.

I'm in lookout for an UPS(Uninterrupted Power Supply) for my ADSL router.

I need an UPS that can run "Low power devices". Low power devices consume less than say 20 watts. Most UPSes found in the market do not support them. They simply power themselves off after certain amount of time(less than 5 mins), thinking there is nothing connected to it, to preserver battery power.

So, the first criteria is that even if the load is very low, the UPS should not turn off.

The second criteria is that there should be an option to turn off the annoying beeping sound. Even if I get an UPS that meet's the first criteria, I would not want it to keep beeping for the whole length of power cut(which in India can be as long as 2 hrs.. if everything is fine  )

My ADSL router is rated 12V/1Amp. However is actually consumes much much less than that. A standard 600VA UPS should be able to run it for more than an hour.

Thank you all in advance and thank you giving me the opportunity to be part of it.

P.S: I did find "APC Back UPS BX600CI-IN 600VA" meeting my first criteria; Not sure about the second i.e. beeping part though.


----------



## icebags (Oct 13, 2014)

get a 12 v bike / sealed lead acid battery and power ur router directly instead.

if u can get a 12 v regulator, then it's even better.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 13, 2014)

icebags said:


> get a 12 v bike / sealed lead acid battery and power ur router directly instead.
> 
> if u can get a 12 v regulator, then it's even better.



o.o  how is the backup ? or doesnt require charging  ?


----------



## digit01 (Oct 13, 2014)

icebags said:


> get a 12 v bike / sealed lead acid battery and power ur router directly instead.
> 
> if u can get a 12 v regulator, then it's even better.



Thank you very much. That's an excellent proposition and makes immense economic sense. However with my young daughter and pet dog crawling and sniffing every inch of my house for adventure, I would rather stick with a ready made UPS. Responsible parents 



Rajesh345 said:


> o.o  how is the backup ? or doesnt require charging  ?



And as far as backup time is concerned it will be same as an UPS i.e. more than an hour. 12V Battery chargers are readily available in electronic roadside shops. I found them aplenty online as well.


----------



## digit01 (Oct 27, 2014)

Guys,

Tomorrow I'm going to check and review a very different kind of UPS.... Intex UPS-50(HERE). Today I physically checked the UPS but could not check it with my ADSL router. It fits my requirements exactly(no annoying beeps and NO "no load shutdown"). The UPS even has a socket where we can fit a bulb(the common type available).

The things that I mainly need to check is the transfer time. If this UPS can switch fast enough from Mains to UPS and vice-versa without disrupting my ADSL router data transfer and established connection, I'll be using it to power my ADSL router.

The UPS is 12 V, 7Ah... and my ADSL router consumption is approx 10 watts... so it can power my router for approx 8 hrs  

Will let ya all know tomorrow. If it fails my test then I'll buy "APC Back UPS BX600CI-IN 600VA" which has option to disable "no load shutdown" but beeps every 40 seconds.


----------



## baiju (Oct 28, 2014)

Why it is showing output volt as DC? 

Output Voltage (AC. Mode)	200VDC
Output Voltage (Batt. Mode)	160-230 VDC ± 10%

These types of inverters are available in ebay. I have seen them local electronics stores also.


----------



## digit01 (Oct 28, 2014)

baiju said:


> Why it is showing output volt as DC?
> 
> Output Voltage (AC. Mode)	200VDC
> Output Voltage (Batt. Mode)	160-230 VDC ± 10%
> ...



Ask the document writer... LoL  .... Who cares now! Read the happy things below...

*Guys,*

*Intex UPS-50* it is!!!!!! Bang on target for my requirement. I bought it today and absolutely happy with its performance. Switch-over is smooth and there is no connection drop while that happens.

It's only few hours that I've used it.... it will take me few days to comment on its backup. It should be able to provide 7+ hrs of it. However I'll never stress it that much. I'll maximum check for backup upto 2 hrs and check if it drops connection. BTW I've already fixed a CFL light in it and it look cooooool.


----------



## baiju (Oct 28, 2014)

How much you paid for it?


----------



## digit01 (Oct 28, 2014)

baiju said:


> How much you paid for it?



I paid 2200. I know I paid little extra. Didn't feel like bargaining as I usually become too euphoric and ecstatic when buying an IT equipment 

BTW there is another option, which I could not check due to non-availability.... Sukam Pico 100. However it is almost 800 rupee costlier and looks dud and out of fashion.


----------



## icebags (Oct 28, 2014)

attachments don't work here, use bbcode to embed images.


----------



## digit01 (Nov 3, 2014)

icebags said:


> attachments don't work here, use bbcode to embed images.



That's not true bro . Pl check with another browser perhaps if that is the case. Worked with me every time, even from other system. To see attachments I just need to be logged in.


----------



## vishruthm (Jan 30, 2015)

Your finding is extremely useful. I'm also looking for a UPS only for my wireless modem with no irritating beep sounds. Does the CFL have to be plugged in to act as additional load I.e will it work if I only connect my modem and no CFL?


----------



## digit01 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes it will work.... its not mandatory to connect any CFL/LED and create a fake load to stop it from tripping. It will work for many hours with only the modem connected. Bulb port is a bonus with this UPS.

Oh... BTW, I've already used this UPS for approx 6 months.... no issues whatsoever till now.


----------



## amsharma (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi digit01, thanks for the detailed info on the intex ups 50. I have a question on connecting the modem to the ups. The specs mention the output as 220v dc. How did you convert it to give a 12v dc to your modem.
Thanks.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 21, 2015)

isn't modem comes with its own adapter?


----------



## icebags (Jun 21, 2015)

i guess this is what u were looking for, some diy stuff, but this is the ultimate low power 12V backup ups u can have for now. why ? everything explained here ..... 

  [MENTION=295957]digit01[/MENTION]

[YOUTUBE]-Ur-D37-juo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## baiju (Jun 21, 2015)

amsharma said:


> Hi digit01, thanks for the detailed info on the intex ups 50. I have a question on connecting the modem to the ups. The specs mention the output as 220v dc. How did you convert it to give a 12v dc to your modem.
> Thanks.



It is 220V ac. dc is wrongly mentioned. You can buy these types of ups from ebay.


----------



## amsharma (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks Guys.
 [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION], what did you post there. It is showing up as black. Is it a picture ?
 [MENTION=17478]baiju[/MENTION], I have already bought the Intex UPS 50. However, when I connect the router adaptor to it. It red light (signifying output short circuit) glows.

Hence looking for more info on how to get it to work.

Connected a cfl and kept it switched on, got a backup of over 6 hrs.

Just need to figure out, how to use this with my router and modem.


----------



## amsharma (Jun 22, 2015)

[MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION], I am now able to see the video that you pointed. Yes, that will probably be the next thing that I will do.

However since I have already bought the Intex UPS 50. I am interested in knowing, how are people using it directly. It did not work for me. I'd plug in the router adaptor and the UPS would trip.

Appreciate any help on this.


----------



## amsharma (Jun 22, 2015)

[MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION], I am now able to see the video that you pointed. Yes, that will probably be the next thing that I will do.

However since I have already bought the Intex UPS 50. I am interested in knowing, how are people using it directly. It did not work for me. I'd plug in the router adaptor and the UPS would trip.

Appreciate any help on this.


----------



## amsharma (Jun 22, 2015)

The modem has a adapter, but that is a 220v AC to 12v DC. The output from the UPS is 220v DC.


----------



## tomblr (Jul 6, 2015)

amsharma said:


> The modem has a adapter, but that is a 220v AC to 12v DC. The output from the UPS is 220v DC.



Well, This certainly used to be a problem when i used to work from home. The beep-beep killed my peace when the power was out. 

Always wondered that all the possible devices (phone, tablet, laptop) that works with wi-fi has a battery but the wi-fi router doesn't.  Solving this problem was in my mind for long, after stepping in to entrepreneur bandwagon - we have built a very small powerbackup (size is between iphone 5 and iphone 6) that can keep your wi-fi router on for about 3-4 hours (longer than power cuts).  Targeting to make this commercially available soon. 

If anyone in this forum is seriously interested in this product, can ship it for your feedback and review.


----------



## hirosh (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi tomblr ,I am interested ,can u please mail me details at ~snipped~.


----------



## karnivas (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm interested in knowing the details, could you detail me on the specification and cost. I'm looking to buy a device as I have a genset based back up power arrangement and when power goes it takes 2 minutes for it to restore. So I need modem back up only for 2 minutes every time there is an outage. Do you think your device suits this requirement. If it works, then it will be cost effective and power effective for users like me who have some kind of power backup at home


----------



## amsharma (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=317368]tomblr[/MENTION], would be glad to review your product. Cheers

- - - Updated - - -

To update everyone. I finally opened up the Intex UPS and connected two wires directly to the battery points.

From that I connected a car 12v shell connector (female) such as this one: *www.earlybirdsavings.com/picture/GCR025/view-GCR025-12v-Female-Car-Cigar-Cigarette-Lighter-Socket-Plug-Connector-Plug-Cable-1.jpg

And then connected a car charger extender (*tse4.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M59f2140ef8d750b99fbd201b5df00878o0&pid=15.1) to the same.

From the extender, used the 5v USB to power the ADSL router, by splitting a USB cable (*www.instructables.com/id/How-to-power-nearly-anything-off-a-USB-port/).

For the wi-fi router, which takes 12v, directly powered using cabled from the extender.

Still have 2 slots in the extender, will use them for charging laptop and mobile phone if needed.

So, the setup is complete and I am powercut safe, with 12+ hours of battery backup for most devices. This however, could have been done by any UPS and not just this Intex one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2015)

APC BX600CI-IN 600VA UPS -2170.

Link:APC BX600CI-IN UPS - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## harishkumar09 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi digit01, I have also bought the same Intex - 50 UPS. It works like a charm for my ADSL router, but when I connect it top my laptop charger (via a 2 pin- 3 socket converter) it shows the Red LED On to mean Fault Mode Short Circuit. Later it signalled overcharge. I called up the call center and the shop in which I bought the UPS, both of them say I can connect it to a laptop. But when I do that, the laptop is not charging. Can you help me?


----------



## driverace (Oct 9, 2015)

I have separate Router (D-link) & Wifi router (Asus N10E).

Power cut in my home area is as frequent as 3-4 times a day (<< that way 2-3 days a week)
and on 1 day per week (Thu) power is gone for as long as 4-5 hours.

I feel I can manage with a backup  of upto* 2~3 hours*, which will cover most days.
On day with 4+ hours of power cut, I will manage the on-time as required.

Will any of these suit my requirement:

APC 600VA @ 2300 INR (7Ah battery) - 2 Yr Warranty

Champion 800 VA @ 2300 INR (9Ah battery) - 2Yr Warranty 

Although, Champion gets me more VA + more Ah battery it has less "number" of reviews as compared to APC.

Inputs appreciated,

*Ace.*


----------

